# Der etwas andere Schwimmteich



## CoolNiro (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hab meinen Teichbau in der Rubrik "Bau eines Teiches" begonnen zu
dokumentieren, da auch ein Tierteich angeschlossen ist. Wer an einem
techniklosen Schwimmteich mit Grundwasserspeisung im komplettem
Selbstbau interessiert ist kann ja trotzdem mal reinschaun:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29595



 

Würde mich über Resonanzen freuen 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Zacky (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der etwas andere Schwimmteich*

Hi Andy.

Deine Teichkombination ist klasse und gefällt mir sehr gut. Die Frage mit der Befestigung der Scheibe macht mich auch neugierig.  Wie groß ist denn nun dein tatsächlicher Schwimmteichbereich und wie größ wird noch der Rest!? Was ich nicht gesehen habe, ist, wie du deinen Schwimmteich sauber hälst, außer mit "gläsernen Skimmerklappe".  Hast du noch irgendwie und wo einen Schmutzablauf im Boden oder Bodennähe? Das wird bestimmt ein Hammerteich.

PS: Bei meinem Schwimmteich habe damals hellgrüne Folie genommen und nun ist sie dunkelgrün  Naja, kann man wohl nichts machen, die Algen fragen ja nicht nach, wo sie wohnen dürfen und so muss das Eine oder Andere mal die Folie geschrubbert werden. Halte mich doch mal bitte auf dem laufenden, ob sich das bei Dir auch so entwickelt, oder was du evtl. anders machst.


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der etwas andere Schwimmteich*

Hallo Zacky,

In die Mauersteine wurde eine Nut geschlagen, in der die Scheibe sitzt
und dann mit Silikon fixiert. Der Schwimmbereich ist  3 x 6 Meter, wie
groß der Rest wird kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, aber alles in allem
werdens ca. 70.000 Liter werden.
Zum Sauberhalten hab ich einen schrägen Boden. Zum tiefsten Punkt in einer
Ecke führt ein Saugschlauch der in einer Folientasche vesteckt wird. Dieser dient
zum einen als Zuführung für den Kreislaufheizmodus, oder zum absaugen in die
Regentonne.

Gruß
Andy


----------

